# Vaping Lyrics



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

Qadir
I got a nickname for all my guns (pv's)
A SVD that I call Big Pun
A two shot (dualcoil) that I call 2Pac
And a dirty itaste vv that love to crew hop
My zmax Ima call T-Pain
My 3 inch evod Ima call Lil Wayne
Nautilus name Missy so loud
It go hee-hee.. hee-hee-hehehehe-blaw

Im just being bored is all....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/7/14)

You shouldn't be drinking so early in the morning 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> You shouldn't be drinking so early in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I don't drink.... but a friend gave me some vapeNbake juice.... brownie flavour... still wondering what it is.... but I feel funny.... oooh look... a squirrel.... EEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (29/7/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I don't drink.... but a friend gave me some vapeNbake juice.... brownie flavour... still wondering what it is.... but I feel funny.... oooh look... a squirrel.... EEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!



Hahaha. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

Imagine theres no tobacco
Its easy if you try
No FDA to warn us
This e-juice tastes like pie
Imagine all the vapers
Vapin' all day......Yoo-hoo-oo-oo-oo
Imagine theres no carcins
It isnt hard to do
Nothing to cough or die from
And no more poisons too
Imagine all the vapers
Vaping juice in peace......Yoo-hoo-oo-oo-oo
You may say Im a vaper
But Im not the only one
I hope someday you will join us
And the world will save a ton
Imagine no more ashtrays
I wonder if you can
No need for lighters or matches
Just throw them in the can
Imagine all the vapers
Sharin all their juice.....Yoo-hoo-oo-oo-oo
You may say Im a vaper
But Im not the only one
I hope some day you will join us
And then youll know that you have won

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her batt.
It is so big. 
It looks like,
One of those vape guys' tank things.
But, you know, who understands those vape guys?
They only puff on it, because,
It looks like a total cigarette, 'kay?
I mean, her batt, is just so big.
I can't believe it's just so long, it's like,
Out there, I mean - gross. Look!
It’s just so ... whack!
I like big batts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a vaper walks in with an itty bitty taste
And a long thing in your face
You get stung, wanna pull out and puff
'Cause you notice that batt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh vaping, I wanna get with you
And take your pleasure
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that batt you got makes me so adoring
Ooh, Puff-o’-smooth-spin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, juice me, juice me
'Cause you ain't that average newbie
I've seen them glancin’
To hell with advancin’
She's set, wet,
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' small batts are the thing
Take the average vape man and ask him that
She gotta pack much batt
So, fellas! (Yeah!) Fellas! (Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the batt? (Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to vape it! (Vape it!) Vape it! (Vape it!)
Vape that healthy batt!
Vaping that batt!

I got these lyrics of another forum...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

